
How to Obtain Independent Iowa Caucus Results - gersh
https://medium.com/@cron/how-to-obtain-independent-iowa-caucus-results-d74ea32a9830
======
Doches
Straight politics. From the HN site guidelines:

> Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
> evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
> disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
> probably off-topic.

